# LISBON 2019 – Nightsky’s trip to this beautiful port city



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> Beautiful updates, Nightsky, great light in the last two pics of #18. kay:


Thanks, yansa! It was a special moment at sunset near the cathedral.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SAO JORGE CASTLE: *

The historical Castelo de São Jorge (St George’s Castle) overlooks the city, situated in the highest part of the old town. The first fortification of the city dates back to the 1st century BC. The location has served fortifications occupied successively by Phoenicians, Carthaginians, Romans, and Moors, before its conquest by the Portuguese in the 1147 Siege of Lisbon. The current castle’s stone walls and towers was constructed during the Moorish occupation. It is a popular tourist attraction, with views over the city. When we arrived at the castle it was already dark and evening, so it was close. But we visited the outer walls and saw it from afar.

Alfama from the Santa Justa elevator 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

São Jorge Castle 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
São Jorge Castle 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
São Jorge Castle 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
São Jorge Castle 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
São Jorge Castle 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
São Jorge Castle 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
São Jorge Castle 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
A striking light experience at a nightclub at the castle!
São Jorge Castle 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Lisbon_Alfama.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*AVENIDA LIBERDADE:*

Avenida Liberdade is Lisbon’s main avenue, with many exclusive stores and elegant buildings. It is Lisbon’s answer to Paris Champs-Elysées. It goes between Pombal Square and Restauradores Square.

Avenida Liberdade 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida Liberdade 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida Liberdade 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida Liberdade 06 - Marques de Pombal by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida Liberdade 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida Liberdade 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida Liberdade 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida Liberdade 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida Liberdade 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida Liberdade 33 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida Liberdade 34 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida Liberdade 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida Liberdade 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Lisbon_Liberdade.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*PRACA DOS RESTAURADORES: *

A central square at the southern end of Av. Liberdade, close to Rossio Station.
Praca dos Restauradores 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praca dos Restauradores 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praca dos Restauradores 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Hard Rock Café
Praca dos Restauradores 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praca dos Restauradores 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praca dos Restauradores 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praca dos Restauradores 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Lisbon_Liberdade.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*FUNICULAR LAVRA, *funicular tram near Av. Liberdade and Restauradores Square:

Funicular Lavra 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Funicular Lavra 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Lisbon_Liberdade.html


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Splendid images making a deserved tribute for a splendid city, thank you for sharing with us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Lisbon, nightsky  :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks a lot, guys! 

*LISBON RIVERFRONT, AROUND AV. 24 DE JULHO:*

Av. 24 de Julho 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Av. 24 de Julho 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Av. Ribeira das Naus 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Av. 24 de Julho 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Av. Ribeira das Naus 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Av. Ribeira das Naus 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Av. Ribeira das Naus 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Av. Ribeira das Naus 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Cais do Sodré 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
EDP - Energias de Portugal 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
EDP - Energias de Portugal 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
EDP - Energias de Portugal 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
EDP - Energias de Portugal 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
EDP - Energias de Portugal 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Lisbon_Port.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE FROM THE RIVERFRONT OF TAGUS RIVER:

Jardim Dom Luis 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Mercado da Ribeira 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Mercado da Ribeira 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Mercado da Ribeira 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from the promenade 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from the promenade 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from the promenade 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Views from the promenade 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Luxury cruisers 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Luxury cruisers 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Lisbon_Port.html


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely pictures! I like Avenida Liberdade kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, nightsky :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks a lot! More to come


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks guys!

*MARQUES DE POMBAL, PARQUE EDUOARDO VII:*

Av. Liberdade, Lisbon's leading avenue, leads Northwest to Parque Eduardo VII, an elegant park that is sloping downwards towards the Tagus river and old town, a gracious sight from its highest peak since there are very few trees. There is a fountain monument, Miradouro Parque Eduoardo VII with two high twin column sculptures on each side, on the highest peak of the park. The park was named after the British king Edward VII of the United Kingdom who visited Portugal in 1902. 


Between the park and Av. Liberdad is Praca de Marquês de Pombal, a circular trafficated square with a high sculpture of Marquês de Pombal (1st Marquis of Pombal) in the middle. The marquis and prime minister of Pombal, Sebastião José de Carvalho e Melo, is looking towards the distric the rebuilt the large 1755 earthquake, Baixa Pombal, with Avenida Liberdad in the middle. 

Parque Eduardo VII 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Eduardo VII 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Eduardo VII 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Eduardo VII 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Eduardo VII 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Eduardo VII 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Ritz Four Seasons
Parque Eduardo VII 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Hotel InterContinental
Praça do Marquês de Pombal 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça do Marquês de Pombal 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça do Marquês de Pombal 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça do Marquês de Pombal 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça do Marquês de Pombal 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Lisbon_Pombal.html


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You covered a lot of ground. How long did you stay for?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

thank you for your amazing photos :yes: 

you sure visited a lot of Lisbon. Hope you didn't forget the coffee with Pastel de Nata:








pinterest


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ESTRELA:*

Estrela, that literally means "star", is a district in the West end of central Lisbon. It is a very hilly area with many sloping streets. The historical tram ride, that we joined, takes you through the narrow, hilly streets of Estrela. The center is the Basílica da Estrela, or the Royal Basilica and Convent of the Most Sacred Heart of Jesus (Real Basílica e Convento do Santíssimo Coração de Jesus). The Estrela Basilica, consecrated 1789, was ordered by Queen Maria I of Portugal. It is a white neo-classical/late baroque building with a dome and twin bells, situated above the square Praca da Estrela, where many of the historical yellow trams stop. Opposite the church, on the other side of the square is a small, beautiful park, Jardim Guerra Junqueiro, or simply called Jardim da Estrela (the Star Park).
Assembly of the Republic, Portugal's parliament, is situated here. The building is called São Bento Palace. This imposing white neo-classicist building, sitauted on a hill overlooking the district, was constructed between 1598 and 1938. São Bento Mansion, the neo-classical residence of Portugal's prime minister, is situated with in the grounds of the palace.

Assembly of the Republic, São Bento Palace 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Assembly of the Republic, São Bento Palace 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Basílica da Estrela 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Basílica da Estrela 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Basílica da Estrela 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Basílica da Estrela 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Jardim da Estrela 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Jardim da Estrela 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praca da Estrela 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praca da Estrela 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praca da Estrela 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
http://worldtravelimages.net/Lisbon_Estrela.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

openlyJane said:


> You covered a lot of ground. How long did you stay for?


Thanks. About one week, including daytrips to Sintra and Cabo de la Roca and Estoril/Cascais.
I was there with my pregnant girlfriend, I'm glad she had a lot of energy.  

There is still much more left that I will show you, for example the large districts of Belém with many sights and the amazing modern district Parque das Nacoes.

@Barragon: Yes, I tried the coffee with Pastel de Nata, it was nice. :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*AVENIDAS NOVAS:*

Avenida da Republica and some other avenues that are among the widest and most trafficated in Lisbon are situated in a district called Avenidas Novas in Northern Lisbon, close to the airport. Av. da Republica, the largest of them begins at Praça Duque de Saldanha, a large circular square with modern buildings and ends at Praça de Entrecampos with its large monument. Avenidas Novas has more in common with the avenues of Paris then the small scale neighbourhoods in Lisbon's city center. Av. Joao XXI, Av. de Berna and Av. 5 de Outubro are some of the other avenues in the district, where you find restaurants, cafés and stores.

Avenida da República 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Some serious car accident happened at Av. Republica, near Saldanha square…
Avenida da República 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça de Entrecampos, Avenida da República 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Entrecampos Square.

Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Saldanha Square.

http://worldtravelimages.net/Lisbon_Avenidasnovas.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, nightsky :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*AVENIDAS NOVAS:*

Avenida da Republica and some other avenues that are among the widest and most trafficated in Lisbon are situated in a district called Avenidas Novas in Northern Lisbon, close to the airport. Av. da Republica, the largest of them begins at Praça Duque de Saldanha, a large circular square with modern buildings and ends at Praça de Entrecampos with its large monument. Avenidas Novas has more in common with the avenues of Paris then the small scale neighbourhoods in Lisbon's city center. Av. Joao XXI, Av. de Berna and Av. 5 de Outubro are some of the other avenues in the district, where you find restaurants, cafés and stores.

Avenida da República 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Some serious car accident happened at Av. Republica, near Saldanha square…
Avenida da República 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Avenida da República 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça de Entrecampos, Avenida da República 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Entrecampos Square.
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Praça Duque de Saldanha, Avenida da República 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Saldanha Square.

http://worldtravelimages.net/Lisbon_Avenidasnovas.html


----------

